# Sửa máy lạnh quận 9



## thuhuong230718 (8 Tháng năm 2021)

Sửa máy lạnh quận 9

_*** Dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 9 sửa nhanh chuyên nghiệp, uy tín, nhiệt tình, sửa tại nhà, không ngại khó, cam kết bảo hành sau sửa chữa - chỉ có ở điện lạnh Quang Anh.*_

** Điện lạnh Quang Anh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ Sửa chữa bảo trì máy lạnh tại nhà uy tín,chất lượng, giá rẻ, chuyên nghiệp, luôn đảm bảo mọi trách nhiệm an toàn về sửa chữa, đội ngũ nhân viên, kỹ thuật được tuyển chọn, được đào tạo bổ sung chuyên môn, nhiều kinh nghiệm trong nghề, rất nhiệt tình và yêu nghề, sẵn sàng phục vụ ngoài giờ theo yêu cầu. Chính sách bảo hành chu đáo,tận tâm luôn làm hài lòng quý khách.

*TỔNG ĐÀI DỊCH VỤ:  0932 790 115

 ĐIỆN LẠNH QUANG ANH *là một trong những đơn vị có nhiều năm thâm niên và uy tín trong nghành sửa máy lạnh quận 9, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9 và là đối tác của nhiều thương hiệu lớn như Toshiba, Samsung, Sanyo, Reetech, Daikin... Chúng tôi tự tin mang đến cho quý khách giải pháp sửa chữa tối ưu, linh kiện chính hãng, giúp khách hàng tiết kiệm tối đa thời gian và chi phí sửa chữa.

** Chúng tôi là đơn vị chuyên sua may lanh q9, sua chua may lanh quan 9, với hệ thống cửa hàng chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 9, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9 tại nhà trên toàn khu vực Hồ Chí Minh. Dịch vụ điện lạnh Quang Anh nhận sửa máy lạnh quận 9, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9 thuộc các phường tại quận 9

*Cam kết của dich vu sua may lanh quan 9*

-- Đến nhanh, đến ngay sau 30 phút khi khách hàng yêu cầu.

-- Thái độ làm việc niềm nở, ân cần, chu đáo,nhiệt tình.

-- Quá trình sửa điều hòa (tại nhà) đảm bảo, an toàn, chuyên nghiệp, không gây phiền hà.

-- Hướng dẫn khách hàng sử dụng thiết bị sao cho hiệu quả và an toàn.

-- Bảo hành sau khi sửa chữa: từ 1 – 12 tháng.

-- Chuẩn đoán, tư vấn cho khách hàng phương án tối ưu và tiết kiệm nhất.

-- Cam kết thay thế linh kiện chính hãng 100%.

*Bảng giá dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 9, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9 TPHCM*


DỊCH VỤĐƠN GIÁGHI CHÚMáy lạnh bị rò gas100.000đ – 150.000đTùy vị trí cần khắc phụcSửa máy lạnh bị mất nguồn hay có điện nhưng máy không hoạt động.100.000đ – 350.000đTùy nguyên nhân gây ra sự cốSửa máy lạnh không lạnh hay hoạt động kém dẫn tới tình trạng không có khí lạnh.100.000đ – 350.000đTùy nguyên nhân gây ra sự cốSửa chữa khácBáo giá sau khi khảo sátKiểm tra miễn phí (thu phí 150.000đ trường hợp khách không đồng ý phí sửa chữa.)


*Dịch vụ nhanh chóng*: Điện Lạnh Quang Anh có nhiều chi nhánh tại các quận tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh cam kết có mặt sau 30 phút kể từ lúc khách hàng liên hệ với cơ sở.

*Thường xuyên có khuyến mại:* Đến với Chúng tôi khách hàng có dịp để sử dụng dịch vụ giá khuyến mãi so với giá gốc. Website của chúng tôi thường xuyên cập nhật các loại hình thông tin khuyến mãi.

_--->> Điện lạnh Quang Anh chuyên sua may lanh q9, sua chua may lanh quan 9 ở nhà tư vấn miễn phí, phục vụ nhanh chóng, dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 9, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9 phục vụ nhanh nhất 24h, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9– máy lạnh uy tín số 1 quận 9, dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 9– máy lạnh tại quận 9, sửa chữa, bảo trì ,lắp đặt (máy lạnh máy giặt tủ lạnh) giá cả hợp lý dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 9 giá rẻ, , dich vu sua may lanh quan 9 chuyên nghiệp … đảm bảo sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách hàng._

*Chính sách bảo hành:* khách hàng sẽ được bảo hành miễn phí từ 6 tháng – 2 năm.

*Ngoài ra Dịch vụ điện lạnh Quang Anh còn cung cấp các dich vu sua may lanh quan 9, dich vu sua chua dien lanh tại nhà:*

++ Dịch vụ vệ sinh máy lạnh tại nhà, nhanh chóng, chất lượng

++ Dịch vụ sửa máy giặt uy tín – chất lượng

++ Dịch vụ sửa tủ lạnh nhanh – giá tốt – tận nơi

++ Dịch vụ sửa lò vi sóng tận nơi, uy tín.

++ Dịch vụ bơm – nạp gas máy lạnh

++ Dịch vụ sửa máy nước nóng chất lượng, giá phải chăng…

Điện lạnh Quang Anh cung cấp dịch vụ sửa chữa - Vệ sinh - Bảo trì máy lạnh, máy giặt, tủ lạnh, lò vi sóng, ... uy tín, chất lượng tận nơi.

Đến với dịch vụ  dich vu sua may lanh quan 9, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 9 quý khách sẽ nhận được dịch vụ tư vấn – thiết kế – thi công – lắp đăt hệ thống máy lạnh trung tâm âm trần, casset, máy lạnh cho các tòa nhà cao ốc… hay thiết kế lắp đặt hệ thống kho lạnh kho mát, máy lạnh công nghiệp hệ thống dàn lạnh nước AHU, FCU ….

*TỔNG ĐÀI DỊCH VỤ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9 tại nhà – Giá tốt – làm việc 24/7 – có mặt sau 30′

Cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã quan tâm đến dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9 !*

>>> sửa máy lạnh quận 9, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 9 tại nhà

*TRUNG TÂM SỬA CHỮA ĐIỆN LẠNH QUANG ANH

                          HOTLINE:  0932 790 115*

Địa chỉ : 81 Nguyễn Ảnh Thủ, P.Trung Mỹ Tây, Q.12, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 1: Đường M1, Bình Hưng Hòa, Quận Bình Tân, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 2: 55 Lê Lợi, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 3: F6, Quách Điêu, Vĩnh Lộc A, Huyện Bình Chánh, Hồ Chí Minh

Chi Nhánh 4: 81/3 ấp Vạn Hạnh, Xã Trung Chánh,Huyện Hóc Môn, Hồ Chí Minh
Chi nhánh 5 : 900 Âu cơ, P.Tân Sơn Nhì, Q. Tân Phú, HCM
Chi nhánh 6 : 14 Ấp Bắc, Phường 14,Q.Tân Bình, HCM

Chi nhánh 7 : 78 Nguyễn văn Đậu, Phường 6, Bình Thạnh, HCM

Chi nhánh 8: 99/5 Hai Bà Trưng, P.Đa Cao, Q.1, TP.HCM
Chi nhánh 9 : 205 Lý Thái Tổ, P.9, Q.10, Hồ Chí Minh
Chi nhánh 10 : 200 Hùng Vương, P.6, Q.6, Hồ Chí Minh

Email : dichvudienlanhqa@gmail.com
Website: http://dichvudienlanh.net/


----------

